

The Fugitive Series - a retrospective - telemachos
http://vimcasts.org/blog/2011/05/the-fugitive-series/

======
orftz
If anyone is using Vim, appreciate quality screencasts and seek self-
improvement, this is what you want to watch. The Fugitive series is mostly for
Git users, but the rest of vimcasts is for everybody. And the casts are great:
short and packed with usefulness, embodied with the lovely voice of Drew Neil
(@nelstrom).

Empower yourself, embrace your tools. Don't let your tools be _another_
bottleneck limiting your expression.

------
caglartoklu
The series is very descriptive. You can learn something about Git itself and
its logic too, not jsut the plugin itself. It explains what a Git command
does, and it shows how to use it using the plugin. Better to read the series
and decide yourself.

------
myw01
vim, git, and fugitive are three great tastes that go great together, but you
may not realize just how well until you get a foodie's perspective. this
series is exactly that.

------
squamigera
Awesome!

